# Elementary schools in SLP



## Patrik (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi all, I might be moving to San Luis Potosi with my family for work. However, since we have two children aged 9 & 11 we need to ensure that we find a good school for them. Does anyone know if there are any English speaking (or english/spanish) schools in San Luis Potosi or its surroundings. Preferably an IB-curriculum but other curriculums will be considered too. Thanks in advance.
Patrik


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,my son goes to the Colegio Americano and we have been very happy with it. Here is the link Colegio Americano de San Luis
Class sizes are small and the staff is excellent. I hope this helps and if you should have any other questions just let me know and I'll be happy to help. Good luck!


----------

